# Does Shaq get a statue?



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Since I found out that Kareem was finally getting his due this thought popped up in my head, and it was brought up in the other thread. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I feel like he won't but it's a shame they can't let bygones be bygones. I feel like it's gonna be an Eddie Murphy-SNL situation, for lack of a better comparison off the top of my head


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

He's getting his number retired this year, I think that's the first step towards a statue.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I wouldn't mind if he did but I wouldn't be surprised if he didn't.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'd say no. Only played here 8 years.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

If he whines as much as Kareem..


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Elgin Baylor first


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Here's a good question. If Pau gets into the HOF, which is highly likely with his international accomplishments being what they are, do we retire his number??


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'd say no. Only played here 8 years.



And who accomplished more in an 8 year span of time?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Here's a good question. If Pau gets into the HOF, which is highly likely with his international accomplishments being what they are, do we retire his number??


I think that's a no-brainer

He's going to be looked at as a legend with the international career too


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I don't think 8 years is enough to warrant a statue. I'm pretty sure Jerry West doesn't even have one yet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I don't think 8 years is enough to warrant a statue. I'm pretty sure Jerry West doesn't even have one yet.


Jerry has one.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Laker Freak said:


> I don't think 8 years is enough to warrant a statue. I'm pretty sure Jerry West doesn't even have one yet.












He got one last year which lead to Kareem bitching about not having one.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Only if it's a statue of him in his Kazaam outfit.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If he gets one it will probably be a statue of him celebrating after the alley oop against the Blazers, I would not be surprised if AEG gives Shaq a statue celebrating the 20/25/30th Anniversary of Staples Center.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'd say no. Only played here 8 years.


what's the length of the average NBA career? 8 years seems like a lot to me, especially since it was his prime (ages 24-31)

I think it's a matter of time


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> And who accomplished more in an 8 year span of time?


West, Kareem and magic


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Elgin Baylor first


This.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Only if it's a statue of him in his Kazaam outfit.


That works for me.

Quite fitting.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I think he should get one . . . eventually. He is so freshly retired that it doesnt seem right yet.

I hate how Shaq's career ended, but at least his downfall gave credence to the Lakers managements decisions. We also should not forget what he brought to the Lakers' legacy and watching him as the MDE was a sight to behold. Im not sure we will ever see a specimen quite like him again.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Shaq will absolutely have a statue. Its just a very premature discussion.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

How do the Buss sons feel about him? Because I have to imagine in another 10 years or so they'll have full decision making ability


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He should get one. Three straight Finals MVP's and making Kobe seem like a superstar for a few years is pretty good to me.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

In all seriousness:

One thing is retiring a players number. Other, erecting a statue of the player.

I don't think Shaq is a Laker *icon*. Nor do i think KAJ is one.

Deep down inside, i feel the people who where the greatest icons of the franchise were West, Hearn and Magic.
I don't see Mikan, Baylor, KAJ or Snaq O'Meal being worthy of that level of recognition.
Kobe perhaps.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The thing about is, west, chick and magic were all lakers for over 25 years. West and magic were both coaches and executives. Take away what west did as a player, without him as a GM we might not even be talking about shaq as a former laker.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> In all seriousness:
> 
> One thing is retiring a players number. Other, erecting a statue of the player.
> 
> ...


Qft


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Oh and Kobe isn't "perhaps" a laker icon... Lakers have been top two in road attendance every season of his career for a reason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed; Kobe's quite easily an icon in Laker Land. It's not even debatable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

KAJ played 14 seasons for the Lakers (on top of 4 with the Bucks) and Kobe is going on 16, so yeah, both these guys deserve statutes.

And if your eventually going to give Shaq one, I still think BJ's suggestion is best: put him in a Shaqzam outfit. Seriously, I mean come on...am I the only one that sees a blatant "Mr. Clean" ripoff there?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> KAJ played 14 seasons for the Lakers (on top of 4 with the Bucks) and Kobe is going on 16, so yeah, both these guys deserve statutes.
> 
> And if your eventually going to give Shaq one, I still think BJ's suggestion is best: put him in a Shaqzam outfit. Seriously, I mean come on...am I the only one that sees a blatant "Mr. Clean" ripoff there?


6 years with the bucks


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm getting alittle irritated by the whole statue thing already. I mean is there gonna be statue alley when teams keep erectig these things. 

Jersey retirement and to the rafters, HOF statue induction and now the need for even more rememberance with a statue lol I mean the love for ex greats is getting alittle out of hand.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I could not disagree more. I love seeing the statues at Staples center. Not only is it nostalgic to see Magic, who I watched as a kid, but it is a reminder to all who enter the arena of the Lakers greatness. We are not just a team of a few hall of famers here and there, this is an organization of continual success with the best of the best of the hall of fame. We have the logo, the all time scoring leader, the greatest pt guard to ever play . . . and I love the constant reminders of it. There is such a long list of Laker greats that it will be along time before we have to worry about watering down the statue greatness.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't see what the problem is if you don't like the statues keep it moving...it's like...who says they can't stand C-Span?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Oh and Kobe isn't "perhaps" a laker icon... Lakers have been top two in road attendance every season of his career for a reason.


After reading posters comments regarding Kobe, i read a whole lot more and did a little soul-searching... And yes, Kobe Bean Bryant will end his basketball career with most of the Team's individual records (and, God willing, the most championships won!).

So, yeah. He'll deserve it.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

The problem with having a very successful franchise with 16 NBA titles, is that you have a mass number of players who heavily contributed for those rings. Its a nice problem to have. If it were up to me, every number retired deserves a statute. 

Glad this happened:
NBA all-time leading scorer with 38,387, a lot of those sky hooks and dunks, that won 6 titles (5 w/Lakers), 6 time NBA MVP, if anyone deserves a statute its Cap.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LLROCKS said:


> The problem with having a very successful franchise with 16 NBA titles, is that you have a mass number of players who heavily contributed for those rings. Its a nice problem to have. If it were up to me, every number retired deserves a statute.
> 
> Glad this happened:
> NBA all-time leading scorer with 38,387, a lot of those sky hooks and dunks, that won 6 titles (5 w/Lakers), 6 time NBA MVP, if anyone deserves a statute its Cap.


Eh disagree. Though I didnt think Goodrich and worthy deserved jersey honors. If they played for the nets or jazz sure, but they weren't transcedenendent lakers. 

Jersey retiring got cheapened with what the heat and teams that retire the "6th man" did. Guess statues is the next thing. Watch the magic make a nick Anderson statue now.


----------



## LLROCKS (Mar 15, 2012)

Jamel Irief said:


> Eh disagree. Though I didnt think Goodrich and worthy deserved jersey honors. If they played for the nets or jazz sure, but they weren't transcedenendent lakers.
> 
> Jersey retiring got cheapened with what the heat and teams that retire the "6th man" did. Guess statues is the next thing. Watch the magic make a nick Anderson statue now.


Although you make a good point, as it stands, it is what it is. The Lakers organization should use a lot more discretion on what numbers they retire in the future. That said, having a number of statutes of these Lakers icons, will give Staples an aura of Lakers glory and spirit of past, present and future. In my opinion a nice touch.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I agree with what Paulo said. Jersey retirement is one thing, a statue should be reserved for only the legendary iconic Lakers. Magic, Kareem, West, Baylor, Shaq and Kobe when it's all said and done.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Who is anyone to decide what's worthy of commemoration though


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Of course it's subjective, but there's a clear difference between James Worthy and Magic Johnson, or Kobe and Gail Goodrich you know?

This thread got me to thinking about that "Mt. Rushmore" thread we had a few years back. As far as people that actually suited up for the Lakers, who would be on it? I can see West and Magic being the absolute locks. Kobe would probably be the best chance after them. But then you've got Baylor, Shaq, Kareem, and Mikan. Tricky.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I just feel like that shouldn't be on a curve. Jamel himself said Worthy probably would deserve a retired number on another team which implied he had the ability. Just because the Lakers have a lot of top 15 players doesn't mean the other excellent players don't deserve recognition too. Either you had a great career/had significance or you didn't.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

A player that emulated James Worthy's career would have his number retired on all 30 teams in the league. I have a hard time thinking that any of those 30 would give him a statue though. That's the next level and Worthy, as great as he was, just wasn't that guy.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well yeah I was just discussing the jersey aspect


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> transcedenendent


Great word. It transcedenedents all other great words.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Luke said:


> A player that emulated James Worthy's career would have his number retired on all 30 teams in the league. I have a hard time thinking that any of those 30 would give him a statue though. That's the next level and Worthy, as great as he was, just wasn't that guy.


This


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Eh disagree. Though I didnt think Goodrich and worthy deserved jersey honors. If they played for the nets or jazz sure, but they weren't transcedenendent lakers.
> 
> Jersey retiring got cheapened with what the heat and teams that retire the "6th man" did. Guess statues is the next thing. Watch the magic make a nick Anderson statue now.


*Numbers retired:*

#13 - Wilt Chamberlain
#22 - Elgin Baylor
#25 - Gail Goodrich
#32 - Earvin "Magic" Johnson
#33 - Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
#42 - James Worthy
#44 - Jerry West

I would say that the Lakers are one of the most "conservative" franchises with regards on retiring players' numbers.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

The Buss family always says they only retire Hall of Famers' jerseys.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Nash, Dwight, and Pau are almost locks for HOF. Pau will certainly get his number retired seeing as he was a big cog on two championship teams. Let's say Nash and Dwight play for us for 3-4 years minimum (more for Dwight) but never win a chip. Do we retire their numbers??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

If no championship, I'd say Nash no. Dwight depending on ho long he plays and at what level, yes. I mean, if Dwight carries future teams to the WCF or NBA finals and is winning DPOY then we will probably retire his jersey if he is on the team for like 7 years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok. Let's say we win it next year and Nash retires. Do we retire it then??


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Id say probably not. One year is not enough. But a HOF who wins a ring for the Lakers makes it a discussion.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

If we won two straight and Nash played at a 2012 level both years then he might potentially have a shot, but it's a long shot.

I would hope that Dwight plays well enough to have his number retired. That would be a monumental disappointment if he doesn't.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> I just feel like that shouldn't be on a curve. Jamel himself said Worthy probably would deserve a retired number on another team which implied he had the ability. Just because the Lakers have a lot of top 15 players doesn't mean the other excellent players don't deserve recognition too. Either you had a great career/had significance or you didn't.


I feel like the lakers need to hold themselves to a higher standard for sure. We don't hang conference or division championship banners when everyone else does. Should we?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

First of all grow up and watch your mouth with the baiting

But one year of relative mediocrity is different then respect for someone who spent give or take a decade busting his ass for your franchise. I can understand a championship organization not respecting division titles, but I don't understand them saying a player who would've been an all-time great anywhere else doesn't stack up to the supremely gifted players we were lucky enough to get.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Luke said:


> If we won two straight and Nash played at a 2012 level both years then he might potentially have a shot, *but it's a long shot*.
> 
> I would hope that Dwight plays well enough to have his number retired. That would be a monumental disappointment if he doesn't.


For a player to have his jersey retired he should be imeddiatly identifiable with the franchise (except in Miami). 

Let's say, for arguments sake, that the Lakers win the next 2 championships and then Nash retires. I don't think Nash should have his number retired. 15 years from now, no one would think back at Steve Nash's career saying "yeah, he was a great Laker player"...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> First of all grow up and watch your mouth with the baiting
> 
> But one year of relative mediocrity is different then respect for someone who spent give or take a decade busting his ass for your franchise. I can understand a championship organization not respecting division titles, but I don't understand them saying a player who would've been an all-time great anywhere else doesn't stack up to the supremely gifted players we were lucky enough to get.


Are you talking to me with that first sentence??? 

I swear you think you're more persecuted than Jesus. I've never seen someone so defensive in my life, online or otherwise.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Shaq deserves nothing in LA after delaying his surgery "on company time." Miami can build a statue for him.

Where's that loser Shaq_Diesel that used to post on the Miami forums? He can push for a Shaq statue there. But no way in hell Shaq ever has a statue here.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Shaq deserves nothing in LA? Then I guess you dont consider the 3peat championships to have counted either?


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Shaq deserves nothing in LA? Then I guess you dont consider the 3peat championships to have counted either?


He demanded a bigger contract with the Lakers while he was willing to do smaller one with Miami, a team he just joined.

He had no loyalties to the Lakers, the org owes nothing to him. He came to get paid, we used him, but he is not a legendary Laker. Worthy is more worthy of a Laker statue than Shaq.

Shaq is just a lazy sack of shit that happened to have great size and agility. He's just a journey man with great athleticism for his size. Don't consider him a Laker.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Are you talking to me with that first sentence???
> 
> I swear you think you're more persecuted than Jesus. I've never seen someone so defensive in my life, online or otherwise.


And of course you use that to ignore the rest of what I said. Don't throw stones then try to hide your hands


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dre said:


> And of course you use that to ignore the rest of what I said. Don't throw stones then try to hide your hands


So you were talking to me?

I was caught so off guard by your first sentence that I couldn't absorb the rest of it. I re-read my post and literally can't comprehend ANYWHERE where you can even misinterpret something as bait.

Where is the stones? When I said the Lakers were too good to hang conference banners? Did you think I was baiting you because you aren't a Laker fan? If so thicken your skin.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

JerryWest said:


> Shaq deserves nothing in LA after delaying his surgery "on company time." Miami can build a statue for him.
> 
> Where's that loser Shaq_Diesel that used to post on the Miami forums? He can push for a Shaq statue there. But no way in hell Shaq ever has a statue here.


Dude's got a point.

Snaq O'Meal was all about himself, and not about the franchises he played for.

Big Game was a #1 pick, and didn't mind coming from the bench in his first couple of seasons. He played his ass off (coming from the bench or starting) for the benefit of the Lakers Franchise for a long time. I don't remember Worthy demanding a raise, or a trade. 

Comparing both players commitment to the Lakers franchise, i don't see how Snaq can get a statue.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

So Derek Fisher should get a statue instead of Kobe then right? D-Fish was always a consumate professional and Kobe is one of the biggest primadonas in the history of this game.

I'm going to go ahead and go on record as saying that if a player leads you to three straight championships as the best player and it's arguable as to whether or not he was the best player in the world his entire tenure, (which lasted the better part of a decade) then he deserves a statue.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> So you were talking to me?
> 
> I was caught so off guard by your first sentence that I couldn't absorb the rest of it. I re-read my post and literally can't comprehend ANYWHERE where you can even misinterpret something as bait.
> 
> Where is the stones? When I said the Lakers were too good to hang conference banners? Did you think I was baiting you because you aren't a Laker fan? If so thicken your skin.


Never mind...I saw something in there I thought was trying to mock me but it's all good


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Luke said:


> So Derek Fisher should get a statue instead of Kobe then right? D-Fish was always a consumate professional and Kobe is one of the biggest primadonas in the history of this game.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and go on record as saying that if a player leads you to three straight championships as the best player and it's arguable as to whether or not he was the best player in the world his entire tenure, (which lasted the better part of a decade) then he deserves a statue.



Derek Fisher was a disloyal loser who left to join the Warriors. Only an ignorant fake Laker fan wouldn't know that.

Try to use your brain when making a point.

Kobe only problems with the Lakers was when he felt the franchise wasn't doing all it could to win. That's a big difference from Shaq asking for a raise right after the season where he purposely delayed surgery which lead to the Lakers having a tougher regular season missing a guy taking up a large chunk of their salary.

Kobe plays through injuries. Shaq overstates his injuries and delays them to avoid working. If you can't see the difference then just delete your posting account.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Luke said:


> So Derek Fisher should get a statue instead of Kobe then right? D-Fish was always a consumate professional and Kobe is one of the biggest primadonas in the history of this game.


Derek Fisher ain't James Worthy. WTF, man ?!?!?!?



> I'm going to go ahead and go on record as saying that if a player leads you to three straight championships as the best player and it's arguable as to whether or not he was the best player in the world his entire tenure, (which lasted the better part of a decade) then he deserves a statue.


I'll be forever gratefull to that fat bastard for the 3 championships he delivered.
But IF the criteria for statues would be the likes of "great player who symbolized Laker spirit", or something of the sorts, than Shaq can go **** himself.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

JerryWest said:


> Derek Fisher was a disloyal loser who left to join the Warriors. Only an ignorant fake Laker fan wouldn't know that.
> 
> Try to use your brain when making a point.
> 
> ...


There is nothing in this world worse than an internet tough guy. It's a message board. Relax.

And just because Fisher consistently hit big shots that made your annual "Derek Fisher is the worst player in the world! Phil should be fired!" look ridiculous does not take away from his contributions to this team. Kobe has been a headcase for the majority of his career. So was Shaq. If we're taking personality and other things unrelated to production on the court why shouldn't Fisher get a staute?

And for the record, obviously Fish doesn't actually deserve a statue. But saying that Shaq doesn't because he milked injuries is laughable.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

JerryWest said:


> Derek Fisher was a disloyal loser who left to join the Warriors. Only an ignorant fake Laker fan wouldn't know that.
> 
> Try to use your brain when making a point.
> 
> ...


There is nothing in this world worse than an internet tough guy. It's a message board. Relax.

And just because Fisher consistently hit big shots that made your annual "Derek Fisher is the worst player in the world! Phil should be fired!" look ridiculous does not take away from his contributions to this team. Kobe has been a headcase for the majority of his career. So was Shaq. If we're taking personality and other things unrelated to production on the court why shouldn't Fisher get a staute?

And for the record, obviously Fish doesn't actually deserve a statue. But saying that Shaq doesn't because he milked injuries is laughable.


----------

